# Monster Shindig Magazine is coming!



## HouseofSpooks (Oct 9, 2020)

Hey Horror Fiends, our haunted print magazine "Monster Shindig" is coming this January 2021! Creature Features include; Rob Zombie artist Alex Horley, stop-motion animator Richard Svensson, the king of Fuzz guitar Davie Allan, horror host Zomboo, Disney's The Haunted Mansion, Ghoulsville, Alantis monster kits plus other blood-curdling extras! Stay tuned for more news!


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Will it be on news-stands?


----------



## HouseofSpooks (Oct 9, 2020)

mr.macabre said:


> Will it be on news-stands?


 Yes!


----------

